# The 7 Habbits



## Dark Rose (Jul 16, 2004)

My father had given me The 7 Habbits of Highly Effective Teens bye Sean Covey for Christmas. I am just starting to read it, and I've come to see that it's going to be very helpful durring high school. I'd like to look at myself as a messy artist type (not in writting exactly, but more drawing and such. But I have many notebooks filled with my unfinished writing projects). This book is actually helping me to be more organized. I wouldn't say it's a good book for literature, but more for organization and a good planning tool. Have any of you read it?


----------



## huanghe (Aug 2, 2004)

yeah,i've read it.
however some kind of books like that can pick me up for serval days,but soon i 'll be the lazibone i used to be again.

so such books, it is not enough for you to only let the stuff in the boook work in your head well,but also need pratical action in ur everyday life.


----------



## sully474 (Aug 2, 2004)

H-A-B-I-T.

My mom tried to get me to read that book a while ago. I had read too many of books that she recommended to me to take it seriously, but if it is good, I guess I should check it out.


----------



## Dark Rose (Aug 6, 2004)

lol


----------

